# another update on Bonnie



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Someone asked that Sue's update be copied onto a new thread, so here it is:

"Just got back from the visit at the hospital with Bonnie. Linda asked me to fill in SM since it's hard for her to do from her cell phone without an app. 

Bonnie looks like she's been through the wringer and has incisions and tubes, but when she saw Linda she was wagging her tail. She looked so sweet, but that dazed "I'm on lots of drugs, mom" look. The critical care unit is wonderful with around the clock caring nurses. They were going to give her more pain meds when we were leaving though she didn't seem to be in pain so I think they have a good handle on dosing. She's still not out of the woods (the esophagus incisions can be problematic and there the risk of infection) but I see each passing hour as a little victory. Linda was going back to get in another visit. 

I went with Linda because I know she was very worried about seeing Bonnie looking the way she would after surgery. She did so well. She was the perfect mommy, just focused on her beautiful girl. I also think that having seen photos of Benny's surgery recently, we were both prepped for what it can look like to see big scars and stitches and a shaved body. If only we didn't have to see it on either of them. 

Linda thanks everyone for their concern for her and Bonnie Marie."

Yes, I truly thank you all for your concern. Consider yourselves hugged and noses licked!:wub::wub:

Sue was such a dear to drop everything and come with me to see my girl. Not to mention Kerry, who rushed up late last night to sit with me, even though we couldn't see Bonnie. This community of friends is wonderful.

I saw Bonnie twice today, as Sue mentioned. First time, she was laying 'incision up' and as Sue can verify, it was pretty gruesome. Poor thing - the only parts of her that weren't shaved were her face and hear and hind legs, lol. I was so worried that I was going to cry when I saw her, but so far, so good. I just want to be with her. She did wag her tail, which was very sweet. The second time I saw her, they had turned her - as they will every 4 hours until she can move herself. She seemed a little more alert, but that could just be me. Her eyes followed me. When they finally kicked me out, I just kissed her head and told her I'd be back later. Technically, visiting is restricted to two twenty-minute visits per day, although in critical care they are a little more flexible, so I'm going to go back around 6:30 and stick around until the next shift at 9:30. If there are any updates I'll post then.

Again, thank you all. I wish I could thank you individually, but know that when I read each comment, my heart smiled at you all. Bonnie and I love you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Linda, you and Bonnie have been in my prayers. I hope sweet Bonnie recovers quickly, and comes home soon.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated. Many prayers are being sent your way. Stay strong, Linda! 

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been thinking of Bonnie all day. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - I'm happy that I could be there with you for a little moral support. I'm so glad that you saw Bonnie from a different angle after our visit. Did they shave her all around or just on the side of the incision? I'm happy that she was a little more alert. 

Do you want me to send you a pair of funny nose glasses so you can sneak into the CCU a few more times? B)

Sending Ms. Bonnie and you all our love.:smootch: Tyler wondered where I went this morning and when I told him to see Bonnie he said to tell her he loves her. Even though she's not so wild about him. :huh:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Brave little girl---wagging her tail! She did it for you Linda! And you did it for her---holding together so far is good. And Kerry & Sue did good too! (I know that should be well, but it is actually well & good).
"Thank you Father God, for keeping watch over Bonnie this day. We put her in your care again this night and ask also for Linda---that she would know your presence even more than usual. Give her the assurance that You are there for her, and Bonnie. May you be merciful to keep her safe & well cared for this night." In the name of your Son, we pray." Amen


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers that Bonnie recovers quickly. So nice that she was a little more alert and wagged her tail. Hugs and kisses to you both. :smootch:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Linda, I have been thinking about Bonnie all day. I'm glad she is doing better. It warmed my heart to hear that Bonnie wagged her sweet tail for her mommy. Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers. Give Bonnie hugs and kisses from Opey and I. Sue and Kerry are wonderful friends and I am glad to hear they were able to give you support during this difficult time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm going to try very hard to be more diligent and respond to each of you individually!


revakb2 said:


> Linda, you and Bonnie have been in my prayers. I hope sweet Bonnie recovers quickly, and comes home soon.


Thank you, Reva. I'm not really sure, though, when she will be coming home.


harrysmom said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated. Many prayers are being sent your way. Stay strong, Linda!
> 
> Hugs,
> Debbie


Thanks, Debbie. If I lose my strength, I know I can find some here and on FB.:wub:


donnad said:


> I have been thinking of Bonnie all day. Thanks for the update.


Thanks,Donna!


Snowbody said:


> Linda - I'm happy that I could be there with you for a little moral support. I'm so glad that you saw Bonnie from a different angle after our visit. Did they shave her all around or just on the side of the incision? I'm happy that she was a little more alert.
> 
> Do you want me to send you a pair of funny nose glasses so you can sneak into the CCU a few more times? B)
> 
> Sending Ms. Bonnie and you all our love.:smootch: Tyler wondered where I went this morning and when I told him to see Bonnie he said to tell her he loves her. Even though she's not so wild about him. :huh:


Sue - they only shaved the one side, so when they turned her, the other side looked 'normal' or as normal as she could be. Yes, I'll take those Groucho Marx glasses! Tell Tyler that Bonnie loves him, too, in her own 'special' way :HistericalSmiley:



edelweiss said:


> Brave little girl---wagging her tail! She did it for you Linda! And you did it for her---holding together so far is good. And Kerry & Sue did good too! (I know that should be well, but it is actually well & good).
> "Thank you Father God, for keeping watch over Bonnie this day. We put her in your care again this night and ask also for Linda---that she would know your presence even more than usual. Give her the assurance that You are there for her, and Bonnie. May you be merciful to keep her safe & well cared for this night." In the name of your Son, we pray." Amen


Thank you, Sandi. She is a little trooper, I guess we both are!


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Prayers that Bonnie recovers quickly. So nice that she was a little more alert and wagged her tail. Hugs and kisses to you both. :smootch:


Thanks very much, Barbara!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

We love you too, Bonnie and Linda! Thank you for the update. Keeping you girls in my prayers. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - could you lie down and take a nap? I know the waiters of America want you to be sleep deprived B):blush::HistericalSmiley: but you really need to recharge to be your best for Bonnie. Rest up before it's time to go there again. Everyone understands. :grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Linda, I've been out of town and without Internet access for over a week, so I just now saw what you've gone through with Bonnie. I am so sorry you've had to go through such an agonizing experience. It is heartwarming, though, reading about all the support you have gotten through your SM friends. How wonderful to have Sue there by your side when you saw Bonnie for the first time after surgery! I'm praying that Bonnie heals quickly and can be in your arms shortly. It's great that she was wagging her tail for her mommy! Hugs to you and Bonnie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda and Bonnie Marie -- you know that we love you too!!!! Bonnie is such a sweet and special little lady and I'm so sad that this happened to her.

Continuing prayers and positive healing energy. I hope that Bonnie knows how much all of her SM Awnties love her. 

Hoping that they will let you stay with Bonnie as I know that both of you are much happier when you're together.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Linda - could you lie down and take a nap? I know *the waiters of America want you to be sleep deprived *B):blush::HistericalSmiley: but you really need to recharge to be your best for Bonnie. Rest up before it's time to go there again. Everyone understands. :grouphug:



LMAO, Sue! To our other members and friends:

Sue and I went to a diner and I got a burger and Sue had tea. The total was around $14. I put money in the folder and went to the bathroom. I came out, and Sue said "ahem, Linda - you put an extra $20 in here!" I had put around $38 in the folder, lol! Guess I was a little distracted...

:smrofl::rofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Linda, I want you to know prayers are being said by Paula, for Bonnie and you. Paula is going to try and post on SM ... it's just that her computer has not been working well. When I told her about Bonnie, she broke down crying. She loves you and Bonnie so much. I just wanted to let you know she and I talked on the phone this afternoon ... and, because she hasn't been able to get online, that she had no idea what has happened to Bonnie. However, I would not be surprised if she doesn't try and post something very soon. In the meantime, just know Paula's beautiful prayers are with you and Bonnie.

And, I am so happy that Kerry and Sue are close by for you ... they are Earth Angels.

Sending more love and hugs your way for both you and Bonnie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just thinking of you and Bonnie today Linda, glad that you have good friends close by. We're all with you in spirit and sending more good thoughts. What a little sweetheart too, Bonnie wagging her tail....so sweet. Hang in there XO


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Have been keeping sweet Bonnie in my prayers.... can't stop thinking about her and darlin' Benny. My heart goes out to both you mommies having had these terrible things happen to your babies!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending a big hug your way, and one for Bonnie too..(very gentle hug). I love that Kerry and Sue were there for you. I love SM people!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad you have some of the best ladies out there in your area to help you through this! It's so good to have company, a shoulder to cry on, a hug if you need it, and someone to help lighten the situation with humor when appropriate. And all you ladies have that very special gift.

I know Bonnie's going to be A.O.K. because she's a strong little girl. And she has you as a mommy. And she has all her SM Aunties praying for her.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm just in tears over Benny and now Bonnie, but I'm so glad they are being cared for and am praying that they will recover soon. 

Having recently lost our beloved Shayna, it's very difficult for me still to comment and see your injured little ones. Please know that I am here saying lots of prayers for their swift recovery!!!


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

I'm keeping her in my prayers, i know how horrible it is to see your baby go through emergency surgery. Hope she gets better quickly!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Once again it's just wonderful how caring we all are for each other -- especially in our times of need. I love all of my SM friends.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my dear, I'm just now seeing this..first Benny, now Bonnie:crying:What a nightmare for you Linda! Bless your heart! Sue, you are the sweetest friend. Thanks for going with Linda..I wish I could hug you both!:grouphug: I pray little Bonnie gets better every day..poor thing.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Continuing to pray for both of you. God Bless you.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Linda I'm so glad you managed to hold it together to visit sweet Bonnie - I knew you would be fine!! I'm also pleased to read another positive update on her recovery! Tell her I said she has to keep it up, and stay strong!!

I don't want to laugh AT you Linda, but I have to share our conversation last night - the early hours of the morning for you ....

Linda & I were chatting online, and she mentioned she was on the phone to her friend Wendy, who is unwell right now. I said to Linda, "why dont you girls have a sleep over tomorrow night & keep each other company"? Linda replied "I wonder if they would let me do that! Its not in the paperwork, but I'll ask anyway!!" ...... I said, ah, Linda, I was talking about you & Wendy!! LOL

Get some sleep girlfriend!! Love you & Bonnie lots!! xxx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

that's so cute about the sleep over.

Glad Bonnie is holding strong. Still praying for her and sending healing light


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Still sending positive thoughts and prayers til your sweet Bonnie is well and back in your arms again. Hang in there girlfriend:grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Linda, thank goodness you had someone with you...Sue and Kerry you are so sweet to be there for Linda and Bonnie. I know how much it meant to her.
Linda, I can cry for you and for Bonnie right now. I'll cry instead of you because Bonnie can't see me cry. I cannot fathom how difficult this must have been for you and sweet Bonnie. Do you have pet insurance? 
Rocky and I send lots of love to beautiful Bonnie. Tell her that her beautiful hair will come back fast. Poor baby.
I am praying Bonnie heals quickly and comes home to you soon. How are you going to work and take care of her? Do you have anyone that can sit with her? I wish I were close to you so I could help you out. 

Sending Bonnie wet kisses and licks from Rocky. xxx:wub:




Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Someone asked that Sue's update be copied onto a new thread, so here it is:
> 
> "Just got back from the visit at the hospital with Bonnie. Linda asked me to fill in SM since it's hard for her to do from her cell phone without an app.
> 
> ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How is out little Bonnie doing tonight. Been out all day but looked this morning and saw she came through surgery fine...and she has a nurse who is attending her every need...wonderful to hear!


Give her little nose kissies and hugs!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Linda....my heart is heavy for you my friend. What a struggle for us both....we should not be dealing with sick babies! I'm so angry that this has happened to Benny and Bonnie. 

You are being so strong through all of this. It's so beyond hard to see our healthy babies yesterday being so sick today. They are so fragile. 

I'm rubbing the trunk of the elephant you gave Ben last week and now wishing that same good luck you gave to Benny right back to Bonnie. Praying like crazy for a speedy and smooth recovery for beautiful Bonnie. Sweet happy girl. 

Thinking of you...stay strong. 

XO!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad she is on the mend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I just want to thank you for Linda and precious Bonnie, what a joy they are to me, when one of us hurt we all do, hold Bonnie close, give strength to her body Lord, I ask for peace of mind to Linda, give her sweet rest Lord. I thank you for Kerry and Sue, what dear friends they have been to Linda. Thank you Lord for Spoiled Maltese, for the love that flows so freely, it only comes from hearts that care.
Lord I want to thank you in advance for the healing that is taking place in precious Bonnie's body. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

matilda's mommy said:


> heavenly father, i just want to thank you for linda and precious bonnie, what a joy they are to me, when one of us hurt we all do, hold bonnie close, give strength to her body lord, i ask for peace of mind to linda, give her sweet rest lord. I thank you for kerry and sue, what dear friends they have been to linda. Thank you lord for spoiled maltese, for the love that flows so freely, it only comes from hearts that care.
> Lord i want to thank you in advance for the healing that is taking place in precious bonnie's body. In jesus name i pray. Amen


 
amen


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you all again. I wish I could thank you individually, but right now I'm a little confused, lol. Paula, your sweet prayer means so much to me. And Jac, I'm glad you shared our silly conversation! That was one of the few smiles I had yesterday. Tammy, thank you for thinking of us while you're going through all of this with Benny. Dianne, you're so sweet - believe me, if you were closer, I'd be calling on you regularly to watch Bonnie!

Bonnie was just ok tonight. When I saw her earlier, she seemed to be doing a little better. Her vet called me around 9 tonight and said that she was a little nauseous later this afternoon, and had started draining a little from her chest tube. I said, that's not good, is it? And she said, it's not great, but it's not horrible, that they expected some drainage. Anyway, I went to the hospital with another friend of mine and she couldn't bear the sight of Bonnie, which was funny (to me, who is still in shock and not processing any of this, lol) because Bonnie was on her more 'normal' side, and not on the incision side, which was how she was when Sue and I saw her earlier. Tonight I stood on my tippy toes and hugged her for a long time and sang to her, and almost lulled her to sleep. I think she was pretty aware of me being there. At least that's my story and I'm stickin' to it, lol.

Thank you all again.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda stay strong, prayers are being said for precious bonnie, if love could heal she would be well tonight. In a act of faith i believe miss bonnie will be feeling stronger tomorrow
oh yes she heard her mommy singing to her, i'm sure she was comforted
i love you my dear friend


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - I know she knew you were there and felt she could go to sleep and work on healing some more. As with all of us, the road to recovery is sometimes a little bumpy. Hoping this was just a little blip on that road. At least it was something expected by the doctors so that's a good thing. I'm hoping tomorrow's a better day for you and Bonnie. Give me a buzz tomorrow if you need me there. I'm in and out a little bit, but you can reach me on my cell. Hey, I would have given anything to see Bonnie's hairier side. :wub::HistericalSmiley: I have a feeling you enjoy your special, private time with Bonnie. 
Please get to sleep. Bonnie needs a mom thinking clearly tomorrow. And if you leave another $20+ tip, I'm claiming it Love you. :smootch:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Linda - I know she knew you were there and felt she could go to sleep and work on healing some more. As with all of us, the road to recovery is sometimes a little bumpy. Hoping this was just a little blip on that road. At least it was something expected by the doctors so that's a good thing. I'm hoping tomorrow's a better day for you and Bonnie. Give me a buzz tomorrow if you need me there. I'm in and out a little bit, but you can reach me on my cell. *Hey, I would have given anything to see Bonnie's hairier side.* :wub::HistericalSmiley: I have a feeling you enjoy your special, private time with Bonnie.
> Please get to sleep. Bonnie needs a mom thinking clearly tomorrow. And if you leave another $20+ tip, I'm claiming it Love you. :smootch:


Believe me, Sue - it was a much prettier sight, even though her precious hair is very greasy and matted! Still better than that Frankenstein scar.

Forgot to mention in my earlier update that the vet tech tonight said that she is already trying to stand.:smilie_tischkante: I shook my finger at her and said 'absolutely not!! You need to rest - you're too weak!'


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Believe me, Sue - it was a much prettier sight, even though her precious hair is very greasy and matted! Still better than that Frankenstein scar.
> 
> Forgot to mention in my earlier update that *the vet tech tonight said that she is already trying to stand.*:smilie_tischkante: I shook my finger at her and said 'absolutely not!! You need to rest - you're too weak!'


I think that's a good sign that Bonnie's fighting back!!!! Good night!!!! I personally can't keep my eyes open so I can't imagine how tired you must be.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You're right, I'm pretty tired. And, I have to go to WW at 9:30 tomorrow morning, so I'd better get to sleep, too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I just feel that it's not Bonnie's time and that she will make it through this. It has been a very tough few days for her, so I'm sure that she is very tired and needs to rest.

Continuing the prayers to our Lord Jesus Christ and know that he is watching over you and sweet little Bonnie. Tomorrow will be 1 day closer to her complete recovery.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Lynn. As they say, 'man plans, God laughs'. I surely hope you are right, that this isn't her time. I'm just not ready to give her up.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I just want to thank you for Linda and precious Bonnie, what a joy they are to me, when one of us hurt we all do, hold Bonnie close, give strength to her body Lord, I ask for peace of mind to Linda, give her sweet rest Lord. I thank you for Kerry and Sue, what dear friends they have been to Linda. Thank you Lord for Spoiled Maltese, for the love that flows so freely, it only comes from hearts that care.
> Lord I want to thank you in advance for the healing that is taking place in precious Bonnie's body. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Amen


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking of sweet little Bonnie this morning. :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope Bonnie is doing better this morning. Sending hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's Sat at 9:17 here, just have to check on sweet Bonnie and you Linda, waiting to hear Bonnie is stronger today


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> it's Sat at 9:17 here, just have to check on sweet Bonnie and you Linda, waiting to hear Bonnie is stronger today


Me, too. I've been checking in a lot this morning. It's afternoon here.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sending prayers for your baby Bonnie. God bless her. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Still praying like mad for your little Bonnie. I hope she is feeling much better today :wub:.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer:rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

God bless Bonnie and you Linda!!!
Hugs to both of you!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thinking of you this evening Linda. Prayers for Bonnie. I can't even image the pain to see your baby like that.


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

My heartfelt prayers are going up for you and your dear Bonnie.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking of Bonnie and checking for updates before I head to bed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm on my way to bed now, prayers for Bonnie and you tonight:smootch:, love you
I'll check in first thing tomorrow morning


----------

